# how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere?



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

ok i'm removing my a/c and is there a way to discharge it without just spraying it all over the place?
thanks


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (xXx TURBO)*

have it discharged at the dealership or a shop that has access to a recovery/evacuator. if not just let it go into the atmosphere...you'd be surprised how many people do this


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (turboit)*

i can't the car is in my garage all torn apart so i can't take it anywhere and i don;t mind do it to atmosphere except i have a dog that stays in the garage alot, i think i'll just push the car into the driveway and do it


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (xXx TURBO)*

I did it in the gerage with the door open. Its not a lot of stuff. Its gone in a few minutes, never know it happened.


----------



## 95-vr6cabby (May 23, 2003)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (gliplow)*

treat it like another car accident


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (95-vr6cabby)*

loosten the nut at the top of the condeser to discharge it.. just crack it a little and let the pressure out slowley with a bunch of rags around it.. if you just rip the ----- wide open it will piss oil all over the place


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (PhOO)*

take a broom, a wooden one, and put a nail through the end of handle.
unscrew the handle form the broom.
then by the firewall there are the refil ports there. take off a little plastic cap, and there is the ball spring valve. 
you can push the ball in with the nail, and have the saftey of being a broom stick's distance as it discharges and kneeling at the same time. youll be on the passanger side of the car, and can duck your head below the fender line so you dont get sprayed.
Deffinatley do it outdoors. or have a good fan pushing the cloud out of the girage. 
I did it like this, and held my breath and closed my eyes as it spewed out in a green cloud, and the wind took it away.


_Modified by speed51133! at 9:53 AM 10-20-2003_


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (speed51133!)*

the thing is i have a lot of nieighbors







and i don't wanna do it in the garage b/c the dog stays in there sometimes, is there any kind of discharge kit i can buy from an autoparts store?


----------



## plohip (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (xXx TURBO)*

Buy a refill hose, it's like $11. Tape a garden hose to that and open the valve. Oh, and put the other end of the hose in your back yard. Keep the dog inside for a few minutes during and after you let the freon out.


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (plohip)*

i know people do it all the time, but is this legal? Just wondering cuz I have *******s for neighbors.


----------



## black_vw18T (Oct 16, 2003)

unless they can run into their house quickly to take a picture I don't think you'll have any prob's. How would they prove it? Just do it.


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (black_vw18T)*

true...thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

so far i like the hose idea best


----------



## plohip (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*

Just open the valve all the way and it will be mpy really quick. So I hear.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (plohip)*

jeeez there is a lot of lolz in this thread


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

open a line and breathe it in. you will:
1)get a good high (refrigerant will freeze your brain)
2)kill plants (R134A is less harmful on the ozone)
3)see predator blood (a/c dye is neon green)
good luck, stay safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (rsrm491)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsrm491* »_i know people do it all the time, but is this legal? Just wondering cuz I have *******s for neighbors.


No but who gives a ****!! LOL
Ive done it in my old neighborhood yrs ago. If anyone asks just tell them one of the lines broke or something. haha!!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: how do i discharge the a/c without spraying freon everywhere? (hoodita)*

The R134A will dissipate into the air not harming you or the dog.
The PAG oil is what can harm the dog. Make sure the oil is cleaned up after the discharge and you will be fine.
My real suggestion is to have it reclaimed. Having your system vaced down will eliminate/reveal any possible leaks you might have.


----------

